# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aguila imperial ibérica en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo en la Portilla del Tiétar tuve oportunidad de fotografiar un águila imperial. Las fotos son  muy lejanas, pero las voy a subir porque creo que tienen bastante interés.

Empiezo con el aperitivo: el animal llevaba en sus garras un conejo (creo); aquí las tenéis:



















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

En éstas, creo que lleva en el pico unas ramas (anidan en un alcornoque junto al roquedo de enfrente):







Y el resto, ya sin nada en "manos y boca":















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Sencillamente impresionante.

Debe de ser un conejo pero no se distingue bien, ¿no?.

Vaya telita las cazas que haces eh. Mira que en mi tierra hay diversidad de pájaros pero como Extremadura no hay nada, en el mundo :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

> Sencillamente impresionante.
> 
> Debe de ser un conejo pero no se distingue bien, ¿no?.
> 
> Vaya telita las cazas que haces eh. Mira que en mi tierra hay diversidad de pájaros pero como Extremadura no hay nada, en el mundo


Tienes razón en que no se distingue bien, jason, ya que la distancia a que hice las fotos era muy grande; pero junto a mí había otros fotógrafos y más personas con prismáticos y telescopios que afirmaron que se trataba de un conejo, por lo que supongo que sería así.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## faeton

Muchísimas gracias por compartir estas fotos.  Sencillamente impresionante. Pensar que apenas que se estima que sólo nos queda algo más de 100 parejas de esta maravillosa ave...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Im--presionante Los Terrines.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas tomas los terrines, un ave muy difícil de conseguir, sobre todo debido a su escasa población.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Como siempre, las fotos de fauna de Los Terrines me sorprenden, hay que ver lo que teneís por allí. Como dice F. Lazaro, muy dificil de conseguir esa ave, y mas para capturarla en esas fotos.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El domingo día 3 de junio, a mi llegada a Monfragüe, me dirijí a la Portilla del Tiétar con idea de fotografiar a los polluelos de búho real, pero habían volado del nido; aproveché para hacer algunas fotos a una pareja de águilas imperiales que estaban volando a lo lejos, y también pude fotografiar a una de ellas que se encontraba posada en un alcornoque donde llevan varios años anidando. Empiezo por las del alcornoque, aunque por la distancia las fotos no son muy buenas, en algunas de ellas se puede apreciar en la esquina noroeste de la foto a un pollo, que creo que debe ser de águila imperial, ya que está en el alcornoque donde anidan.

En esta primera el pollo se quedó casi fuera de la foto:



En las siguientes sí podéis verlo (o, más bien, imaginarlo)







Y, ahora, algunas en vuelo:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Increíble Los terrines , al final vamos aprender de rapaces gracias a ti.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

Me encanta esa "marca" de Águila y lo bien fichado que está por Los Terrines.
Lástima que no tengamos muchos... :Frown: 
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de la semana pasada tomadas desde el mirador de la Portilla del Tiétar. Enfrente había un nido con unos polluelos, y al mismo accedían dos adultos, que podéis ver con una presa en las garras o una ramita en el pico; también algunas fotos de los adultos en vuelo:



















Y en la última, cruzándose con un buitre leonado:



Y esto es todo por hoy, un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-may-2015),HUESITO (22-may-2015),Jonasino (21-may-2015),perdiguera (22-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Como siempre, que bonitas fotos

----------

Los terrines (21-may-2015)

----------

